# SOTM 2 Voting!



## K R Y

Please vote for your favourite piece.


*Prizes*

First place - 150,000 and a custom made 'SOTM - 2 Winner' user bar. ( see below ).
Second place - 50,000
Third place - 25,000


Killstarz









mroutdoorsman
N/A - Did not submit an entry. Disqualified.

M.C









HitOrGetHit









Composure 









Toxic









Limba









*VOTING WILL CONTINUE UNTIL THE 25TH
VOTING FOR YOURSELF WILL RESULT IN A DISQUALIFICATION*

​


----------



## Redrum

Voted for Toxic.

The Evan Tanner sig is great. Very appropriate quote as well. Nicely done.


----------



## Budhisten

Went with mr. HOGH - simple, yet pretty  And CroCop is the stuff of legends


----------



## Rauno

Why does everybody have to do so good work? :confused05: I can't decide who get's my vote, Toxic or Composure.


----------



## TraMaI

Went with Killstarz because I <3 Banksy!


----------



## oldfan

Once again I was about to vote for limba but, this time toxic took unfair advantage of the power of Evan Tanner. Foul.


----------



## M.C

Some good sigs guys, nice work.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I actuay thought about doing an Evan Tanner sig but I decided against it.


----------



## K R Y

Went with M.C. Very original and well thought out idea.

I've just realised I'm very low on credits right now, I lost 500,000 on Pearson and a Million on Penn. I'll get the credits (WEC 51 come on!, and hopefully 119) so 1st 2nd and 3rd will get the credits I promise. May be a week or 2 though if worst comes to worst.


----------



## BobbyCooper

Can't decide yet..  Just to tough 

But I favour Hit's, Limbas and M.C's work right now


----------



## NikosCC

all well done work but had to pick my boy MC i like the unique style he did..


----------



## Composure

M.C. I like the style.


----------



## BobbyCooper

Alright, I made up my mind 

My boy Hit get's the vote :thumbsup:


----------



## D.P.

Went with killstarz.


----------



## Killz

Great job guys, some awesome sigs there


----------



## K R Y

This was a great comp. Really liked all the sigs, some great work this time around guys. Hope to see you all in for the next one  

And you D.P!!!! If you have PS back and the time?


----------



## limba

Awesome, awesome sigs guys! :thumb02:
Just when you think you've seen it all...BANG! something happens.
Toxic - great pick, great timing, considering it's been 2 years since Tanner left this world, just 2 weeks ago. I love the quote on your sig.
Composure - same thing. love the message, and the colours
HOGH - great pick also, especially he's about to fight this weekend. I really hope he will do the same thing to Mir, like he does in the sig 
Killstarz - i like Banksy's message, incorporated in his art
MC - unique, as always. How is that concept?!: "think outside the box". I think you got that and you proved it this time also.
I also try to think differently, but my understanding of the Photoshop isn't that great yet. I'm making progress though.  
In conclusion:
Once again, awesome sigs, a lot of inspiration for the future.
My vote goes to MC. Love the concept.


----------



## Killz

I went with composure. Really nicely done


----------



## Toxic

I went with Composure to, though it lookwed like an ad.


----------



## D.P.

KryOnicle said:


> This was a great comp. Really liked all the sigs, some great work this time around guys. Hope to see you all in for the next one
> 
> And you D.P!!!! If you have PS back and the time?


I haz it, but I need a serial key  

I can't wait to get back into ps...it's been too long.


----------



## TraMaI

D.P. said:


> I haz it, but I need a serial key
> 
> I can't wait to get back into ps...it's been too long.


Just got a job designing shirts at a shop here in town so I get to use it daily B)


----------



## M.C

So Toxic won, right?

I need to know who to put in the champions thread.


----------



## Pigwog

looks like it was a tie between you and Toxic


----------



## Toxic

Poll is still open.


----------



## M.C

Poll is open but Kry made a post earlier that sounded like he called it.

Maybe I'm jumping the gun.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Now it is a three way tie with Toxic, MC, and Coposure.


----------



## Killz

3 way sudden death 'sig-off'?!


----------



## K R Y

M.C said:


> Poll is open but Kry made a post earlier that sounded like he called it.
> 
> Maybe I'm jumping the gun.


Haha! I haven't called it man, when the poll ends is when the voting ends. I shouldn't of used past tense.



Killstarz said:


> 3 way sudden death 'sig-off'?!


I like this idea!!!


----------



## limba

3 more days!
I'm convinced at least 10 more people will give their vote.

PS: *Nice Bader sig Toxic*. :thumbsup:
Why the change from Cote?!
Is this like a sign of support for Bader for his upcoming fight with Nogueira?!


----------



## D.P.

There might be a "sig-off" after all. Come on people, vote!


----------



## Toxic

limba said:


> 3 more days!
> I'm convinced at least 10 more people will give their vote.
> 
> PS: *Nice Bader sig Toxic*. :thumbsup:
> Why the change from Cote?!
> Is this like a sign of support for Bader for his upcoming fight with Nogueira?!


Thanks, I often change to support a fighter with a fight coming up. I used to do it all the time but I have been slacking lately.


----------



## M.C

So, what next?


----------



## K R Y

Did someone extend the poll date?


----------



## BobbyCooper

M.C said:


> So, what next?


Anime/Manga


----------



## K R Y

BobbyCooper said:


> Anime/Manga


No ^^ . Well not anime/mange specifically. It will be allowed to be entered however


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Was this voting period longer than usual? It feels like it has been awhile lol.


----------



## M.C

Yeah, the poll is staying open for a long time it seems.

Normally it's over in a day or two, but somehow the poll is open longer than it should be, from what I understand.


----------



## K R Y

I originally made it open till the 25th. Some higher up has tampered with it *ANGRY FACE*


----------



## D.P.

I saw that lol ^^


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Haha well now it is tied up again!


----------



## Killz

[chant]Sig off, sig off, sig off!! [/chant]


----------



## M.C

So, poll is closed.

What is next?


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I say one of two things. 

1.) MC and Toxic go head to head in a sig contest.

2.) We make a new poll with just MC and Toxic and we use the sigs from this comp. That poll would only need to be open for a few days.

I like option 2 a lot better.


----------



## M.C

I really don't want to make a new sig lol.

I'm very busy this week, and not sure if I have the time to sit and really focus on one. I'm up for option 2, but if not then I'd actually rather just let Toxic get the W than make a new siggy.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I think 2 is the most logical choice. That way we know who won THIS competition. I say toss a new vote thread up with you two and leave the poll open for 3 days.


----------



## K R Y

I like option 2 as well, just wait and see what Toxic says then if he agrees I'll make the thread.


----------



## Toxic

Option 2. Like MC I am to busy.

Or I propose option 3. We have no winner and the prize carries over to the next SOTM making it twice as big a prize. I like option 3.


----------



## K R Y

I'll keep the prize money back for the next SOTM? And make the user bar soon, but I'd like a definitive winner for this. So option 2 and 3 together!  

Also, I'll be entering the next one.

EDIT - Actually, all participants will get 50,000 credits for this SOTM as it was so close, with the winner from the next poll getting another 150,000. And next SOTM prizes will be greater.


----------

